# How do you apply your Studio Fix powder?



## Corvs Queen (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you use the sponge? Do you use a buffer brush? A fluffy brush? I need help. Oh, and I hate Fix + so I prefer recs that skip it. Thanks!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Dec 9, 2008)

i use a soft-ish kabuki brush when i want more coverage and a fluffy powder brush when i want less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sometimes i apply with the 187 brush for medium coverage.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 9, 2008)

I use my 187...most times the small SE one


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't use studio fix. I use other powder foundations and use the Sephora bronzer brush to apply it. I sweep the tiniest amount on press it into my skin and do that all over my face and then without dipping it in again, I buff it really lightly in swirls over my whole face and I'm done. I find it gives good coverage without being cakey and uneven that way. Also if you apply concealer, it won't transfer it because you're not sweeping over it right away.


----------



## 2nigurl (Dec 9, 2008)

i uses my 182 if i want more coverage but if i want it less then i uses 187.


----------



## Stephy171 (Dec 9, 2008)

i always go for a fuller coverage i have uneven skin so i use a really sof kabuki its from too face!! its dome shaped and im trying to get my hands on the 182 from mac and their flat top kabuki forget the number....but im broke lol.... but i beat that face lol using not much product i get good enough coverage!


----------



## alka1 (Dec 9, 2008)

I find a buffer brush works best with studio fix powder. The 182 brush and pretty much any good kabuki brush will work great with it


----------



## user79 (Dec 9, 2008)

182 brush


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 9, 2008)

A fluffy brush


----------



## sayah (Dec 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Corvs Queen* 

 
_Do you use the sponge? Do you use a buffer brush? A fluffy brush? I need help. Oh, and I hate Fix + so I prefer recs that skip it. Thanks! _

 
Sometimes I use the sponge, when I want heavier coverage. Other times I use a buffer brush.


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 9, 2008)

187, 181, or 182


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Dec 9, 2008)

mmmmm...181!!!!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Dec 9, 2008)

I use my 180 brush most of the time


----------



## PerformingMAC (Dec 10, 2008)

I am currently using my Bare Escentuals Full Flawless Face brush. It gives a nice coverage to my face.


----------



## poker face (Dec 10, 2008)

I use a full fluffy powder brush. I prefer to start with low coverage and build it.


----------



## kariii (Dec 10, 2008)

182 for full coverage or 187 for less.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Dec 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *poker face* 

 
_I use a full fluffy powder brush. I prefer to start with low coverage and build it._

 

So do I...


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 10, 2008)

using either round-dome fluffy brush like MAC #182 and sometimes EDM flat top brush....


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Jan 1, 2009)

I use my Gemma Kidd Kabuki brush.
Swirl, tap and apply. This gives medium coverage but you can easily build it up by adding more.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 1, 2009)

I use a sponge for fuller coverage and a 187 or 188 everywhere else.


----------



## Delerium (Jan 1, 2009)

I use my 190 for precision application around my eyes and nose, and my kabuki for the rest of my face and to buff everything out.  

I use Charged Water for buffing and to help remove the powdery look rather than Fix+ because I'm not keen on the smell of Fix +.


----------



## Nerie (Jan 1, 2009)

I use MAC's Kabuki brush. Then I just layer how much I want. If I want spot coverage or to really cake it on (like if I didn't put foundation on before but I want coverage anyway) I use a sponge applicator and swipe it on.


----------



## Nerie (Jan 1, 2009)

I use MAC's Kabuki brush. Then I just layer how much I want. If I want spot coverage or to really cake it on (like if I didn't put foundation on before but I want coverage anyway) I use a sponge applicator and swipe it on.


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laraVENGEANCE* 

 
_i use a soft-ish kabuki brush when i want more coverage and a fluffy powder brush when i want less 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 sometimes i apply with the 187 brush for medium coverage._

 
I do the exact same!  Different brushes for different levels of coverage.  Some days my skin looks great, some days I need to cover it aaallll up!  eek!


----------



## tracy718 (Jan 1, 2009)

I was told by a MA that I can use the 129 brush instead of the sponge provided, and I've been using the 129 brush since then.


----------

